# Good Bows?



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

what are you looking for
draw weight-
draw length-
price-
etc-


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

*Please dont make this a bashing thread.*

Hoyt, Mathews, Pearson, etc.

The post above mine pretty much said that i was going to.

You need to know all those factors before determining what kind of bow you are looking at.


----------



## girlhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

uh. price about 150-250. Draw weight 30-40. Draw length 30-40.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hm a 30-40 draw length eh, theres not even a lot of adults that have a 30" draw length. LOL


----------



## girlhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

lol i am a youth!! i am 13


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Selfbows. They cost pocket change, and can have any specifications you want:wink:. 

Of course, they aren't for everyone. Need to have a romatic's soul to want to shoot one, which I've recently come to realize lately.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

take a look at the parkers, mathews and hoyts. I personally have a parker buckshot, which is a nice youth bow and im pulling 42 but i need to get new limbs on it. But onces i have enough money, i might also look at a hoyt. i dont know why, but i just like the fell of the hoyt. :wink:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Check out the Bear line too.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

The diamond edge is a great package bow. It is the top seller in our shop and we have the parker, bear, alpine and diamond youth bows. The package with a sight, rest, peep, quiver, and sling is 299.99 in most areas.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

If you want us to suggest manufacturers then you are going to get a very mixed set of responses because it is all personal preference. the only way you can find the right bow/manufacturer for you is to get out there and try as many as you can find =]

Id suggest you try :
Hoyt + Reflex
Bowtech + Diamond
Mathews + Mission
Elite
Bear
PSE


----------



## girlhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! I am starting to look!!! =D


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

hoyt martin or mathews


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

check out the browning youth bows


----------



## girlhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

girlhunter said:


> uh. price about 150-250. Draw weight 30-40. Draw length 30-40.


well i was totally wrong... my draw weight is 25 and my draw length is 23 inches!! Thanks!


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

the Alpine micro is the bow for you! it is about $250 or $300 fully equiped (case included). i owned one of those bow and it shoots great for a youth bow. it's weight can go down to #20 and its draw can go up to 28 inches.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

because of ur price range i would suggest one of the diamonds by bowtech.


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

look at a diamond edge i hear its a good bow.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

bow slayer said:


> the Alpine micro is the bow for you! it is about $250 or $300 fully equiped (case included). i owned one of those bow and it shoots great for a youth bow. it's weight can go down to #20 and its draw can go up to 28 inches.


i think that the one she told me she has!


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

alright its as simple as this if you looking for tough bows, im talking drop it 30 foot and it not be messed up go with a hoyt (my personal oppion) and if you want speed and just plain silent go with bow tech. and if you just want a peace of crap go with matthews, and if you want just funky looking go with pse. ok before i get a thousend pms from all of you matthews and pse shooters. i was jokeing. all bow were designed for the same thing. putting back strap on the table!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> alright its as simple as this if you looking for tough bows, im talking drop it 30 foot and it not be messed up go with a hoyt (my personal oppion) and if you want speed and just plain silent go with bow tech. and if you just want a peace of crap go with matthews, and if you want just funky looking go with pse. ok before i get a thousend pms from all of you matthews and pse shooters. i was jokeing. all bow were designed for the same thing. putting back strap on the table!!!!!!!!!!!!



\ 
SHUT UP COLE!!!!! 
yes hotys are good, if you want a quiet bow go with mathews! i shot at a deer last year twice and it didn't even now i was there, i still don't think it ever saw me (or heard me). 
i have to agree with cole on one thing.... PSE lucks funny! if a deer saw one in the woods, they pass it as a weardly grown tree, it don't even look like a bow jk :wink:


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i take it you havnt hear the bow tech genarel. thats because you cant. its the quitest bow iv ever shot


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hoyttboy said:


> i take it you havnt hear the bow tech genarel. thats because you cant. its the quitest bow iv ever shot


thats because you haven't shot a mathews dummy!:wink: jk


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

if you want a good shooting bow for that pricea good choice is the micro midas, browning makes it, this will be my second year hunting with it and its awsome


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

wat evr your comfortable with and like my personal favorite bow is a hoyt


----------

